# Frage zu Acer Predator XB271HUA



## Dean76 (25. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Tage den Acer Predator XB271HUA gekauft und habe eine Frage zum Panel:

Bei weißem Hintergrund (z.B. Google) ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass die untere Hälfte des Bildes nahezu "Reinweiß" ist, die obere Hälfte dann aber deutlich in "dreckigem", gelbstichigem Weiß dargestellt wird.

Hat jemand den gleichen Monitor und kann ähnliches berichten, oder habe ich einfach ein sehr schlechtes Panel erwischt? Ansonsten ist der Monitor top, habe keine Pixelfehler und für ein TN-Panel hat er ein gutes Bild, nur eben dieser Verlauf von Weiß nach "nicht-mehr-so-richtig-Weiß" finde ich ziemlich störend. Das dürfte auch nichts mit Blickwinkelstabilität zu tun haben, da ich schon verschiedenen Neigungen ausprobiert habe. Wenn man direkt davorsitzt und gerade draufschaut, dürfte es das doch in dieser Auffälligkeit nicht geben?

Danke für Hilfe.


----------



## Andinistrator (25. August 2016)

Hast du auch bei Amazon den 479€ Deal erwischt?
[TEST] TN vs. IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz vs. Dell UltraSharp U2515H


----------



## ZMC (25. August 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Wenn man direkt davorsitzt und gerade draufschaut, dürfte es das doch in dieser Auffälligkeit nicht geben?



Nein, wenn sich Acer innerhalb des letzten Jahres nicht deutlich verschlechtert hat, nicht. Ich hab den XG270HUomidpx, 1440p 144Hz Freesync, das scheint, anhand der Spezifikation geraten, ein eng verwandtes oder sogar das gleiche Panel zu sein, und mir ist so ein ungleichmäßiger Farbverlauf nie aufgefallen. Der Monitor macht für ein TN-Panel ein sehr gutes Bild.


----------



## Andinistrator (25. August 2016)

Sehr wahrscheinlich das es das gleiche LED-Backlight Panel ist: Produktvergleich Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz, Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx | Geizhals Deutschland

In meinem Link hatte ich ein Bild vom  EIZO Monitortest gemacht, dieser Farbumbruch wäre mir aufgefallen.


----------



## Dean76 (25. August 2016)

Danke. Ich wollte den Monitor eigentlich schon zurückschicken und um Erstattung bitten, aber jetzt überlege ich es mir nochmal und frage eventuell nach einem Austausch. Habe den Benq XL2730 und das ist ein feines Gerät für ein TN Panel. Habe diesen mit den gleichen Kabeln angeschlossen, also dürfte es daran nicht liegen. Der Acer hat ja G-Sync, deshalb würde ich wechseln. 
Und ja, ist das 479 Euro Angebot von Amazon, die Zotac Amp Omega hatte ich auch von dort, deshalb kam mir ein wechsel auf einen Monitor mit G-Sync sinnvoll vor.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2016)

Hast du denn Gsync mal ausprobiert und brauchst du es?


----------



## Andinistrator (25. August 2016)

Joa wenn man 144 und 165Hz unterscheiden kann, lt. YT-Tests weniger. Da ist es einfach 50/50, aber keiner wusste es immer zu 100%. Man kann daher den Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx mit AMD GPUs nutzen.


----------



## Dean76 (25. August 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du denn Gsync mal ausprobiert und brauchst du es?


Nein, hab ich nicht. Aber würde schon gerne mal sehen, ob es einen Unterschied macht. Soll es ja angeblich. Also brauchen: Eventuell.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2016)

Du hast doch ne 980ti da, warum testest du es dann nicht einfach?



Andinistrator schrieb:


> Joa wenn man 144 und 165Hz unterscheiden kann, lt. YT-Tests weniger. Da ist es einfach 50/50, aber keiner wusste es immer zu 100%. Man kann daher den Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx mit AMD GPUs nutzen.


Was hat das mit Gsync zu tun?
Und der Acer XG270 hat Freesync, da wäre ne AMD GPU sinnvoll um das nutzen zu können.


----------



## Dean76 (25. August 2016)

Werd ich tun. Wobei mir schon recht wäre, wenn der Monitor dazu fehlerfrei wäre. Und das ist der Acer, den ich hier habe, nicht. Und mein Benq hat ja kein G-Sync.


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2016)

Um den Effekt von Gsync zu testen ist es doch egal.
Wenn du es ausprobierst und nicht brauchst, dann kannst doch einfach den BenQ behalten.


----------



## Dean76 (25. August 2016)

Gibt es ein Tool oder ein empfehlenswertes Spiel, um es zu testen?


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2016)

Einfach die Spiele die du sonst spielst.
Ich hab tearing am Besten bei Rocket League hingekriegt.
Zuerst die fps ingame auf 120 begrenzt und Vsync natürlich aus.
Dann einmal mit und einmal ohne Gsync getestet.
Das Interessante ist, bei 120fps gibts schön tearing und wenn ich die fps bis 250 frei gebe, so gut wie garnicht.
Einfach mal beide Monitore in deinen Spielen testen.
Wenn du keinen Unterschied merkst, dann brauchst du auch kein Gsync und kannst dir das Geld für nen neuen Monitor sparen.


----------



## Andinistrator (25. August 2016)

Ähnlich hatte ich es erlebt, als ich die 60FPS Grenze rausnahm, weil ich annahm mehr verpufft. Tearing kenn ich aber nicht, ich glaube ich müsste danach suchen um es zu sehen. Dennoch läuft Rocket League einfach flüssiger bei 250FPS trotz 60Hz. Den Unterschied zum 144Hz TFT muss ich nocht testen.


----------



## Taonris (25. August 2016)

Also ich habe auch den Acer hier stehen und hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme bin sogar positiv überrascht von dem Panel. Eine Frage hat jemand ein passendes ICC Profil oder sonstiges ?


----------



## Dean76 (28. August 2016)

Hab mir in der Zwischenzeit das Tool mit dem Pendel von Nvidia geladen und klar, ein Unterschied zu V-Sync ist zu erkennen, aber ich empfinde ihn nicht als absolut bahnbrechend. 
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann ist beim Spielen der Bereich unter 60 Hertz im Spiel vorrangig interessant für den Einsatz von G-Sync? 
Titanfall fühlt sich etwas flüssiger an, allerdings ist mir der Aufpreis des Acer zu meinem Benq 2730Z nicht wert, da der Benq das bessere Panel hat. 
So, wie ich zu den Personen gehöre, die von IPS Displays Kopfschmerzen bekommen, scheine ich auch zu denen zu gehören, die den G-Sync Effekt nicht so gut wahrnehmen können. Mich haut es jedenfalls nicht total vom Hocker.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

Der BenQ und der Acer haben so ziemlich das gleiche Panel, viel Unterschiede gibt es da nicht.
Aber warum bekommst du von IPS Kopfschmerzen?


----------



## Dean76 (28. August 2016)

Dann hab ich ein weniger gutes Panel beim Acer erwischt. Der Benq ist besser ausgeleuchtet, es fällt, wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, eigentlich nur bei weißem Hintergrund auf, aber es fällt mir eben auf, dass beim Acer ab Bildmitte die obere Hälfte nicht so Weiß ist wie die untere. 
Ich hatte vor nem halben Jahr nen IPS Monitor da, einen Acer, das Bild war super. Aber, ich konnte ihn so dunkel einstellen wie nur möglich, ich hab immer nach recht kurzer Zeit Kopfschmerzen bekommen. Habe irgendwo in gelesen, dass es manchen Menschen wohl so geht bei IPS Panels. 
Schade, das Bild war echt top in Schärfe, Brillanz und Farbe.


----------



## Dean76 (28. August 2016)

Gibt übrigens auch eine neue Rezension bei amazon.de den Acer Monitor betreffend. Der Rezensent berichtet ähnliches, die Rezension ist nicht von mir.


----------



## Andinistrator (28. August 2016)

Da hatte wohl wohl Glück, wir scheinen ja mit dem 479€ Angebot den gleichen Anbieter erwischt zu haben.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

Dean76 schrieb:


> Dann hab ich ein weniger gutes Panel beim Acer erwischt. Der Benq ist besser ausgeleuchtet, es fällt, wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, eigentlich nur bei weißem Hintergrund auf, aber es fällt mir eben auf, dass beim Acer ab Bildmitte die obere Hälfte nicht so Weiß ist wie die untere.
> Ich hatte vor nem halben Jahr nen IPS Monitor da, einen Acer, das Bild war super. Aber, ich konnte ihn so dunkel einstellen wie nur möglich, ich hab immer nach recht kurzer Zeit Kopfschmerzen bekommen. Habe irgendwo in gelesen, dass es manchen Menschen wohl so geht bei IPS Panels.
> Schade, das Bild war echt top in Schärfe, Brillanz und Farbe.


Ich hatte auch mal nen Iiyama 24" da, der hatte das gleiche Panel wie der BenQ XL2430T.
Trotzdem war es beim Iiyama einfach nur schlecht und beim BenQ top.
Ist manchmal einfach Glückssache.

Also du hast den Monitor so dunkel wie möglich eingestellt und hast dann Kopfschmerzen bekommen.
Weisst du was ein flimmerndes Backlight ist?


----------



## Dean76 (28. August 2016)

Flimmerndes Backlight? Nee.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

Das Backlight eines modernen Monitors besteht aus LEDs.
Bei voller Helligkeit, bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen, leuchten diese dauerhaft.
Damit das Backlight dunkler wird gibt es jetzt zwei Möglichkeiten.
Entweder du senkst die anliegende Spannung(AC-AC) oder du schaltest die LED immer wieder an und aus(PWM).
Bei der PWM Steuerung entsteht somit ein flimmern.
Diese kann sehr hohe Frequenzen, Eizo nutzt zB meist um die 18kHz, aber auch sehr niedrige Frequenzen um die 100-200Hz haben.

Je niedriger die Frequenz, desto schlechter für deine Augen.
Es wird also schlimmer wenn du den Monitor dunkler stellst.
Im Prinzip kannst du es nicht sehen, aber deine Augen nehmen es trotzdem wahr.
Sehr gut sehen kann man es, wenn man mit dem Handy oder einer Kamera den Monitor filmt.
Sieht man hier sehr gut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ru474L8N15w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn du da empfindlich bist, sind Kopfschmerzen eine normale Reaktion.
Darüber hinaus kann es zum brennen/tränen der Augen und sogar zu Schlafproblemen führen.
Deswegen sollte man immer einen flimmerfreien Monitor bevorzugen.


----------



## Dean76 (28. August 2016)

Danke für die Info. Stimmt, meine Augen hatten auch getränt. Ich glaub so langsam lasse ich die Finger von einer gewissen Marke. Hatte damit eigentlich noch kein Glück.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

Ja, Acer ist nicht unbedingt der Bringer.
Wobei mein Z35 recht gut ist und der Laptop meiner Frau ist auch ok.
Das Problem ist aber auch, dass die Monitore reine Massenware mit kaum vorhandener Qualitätskontrolle sind.


----------



## Dean76 (28. August 2016)

Auf jeden Fall danke für den Hinweis mit den IPS Panels. Ich dachte schon, es käme gar keines für  mich in Frage. Irgendwann, wenn es mal ein gutes Angebot gibt, werde ich nochmal einen IPS Monitor testen, der Sprung von TN zu IPS, auch, wenn es ein gutes TN Panel ist, ist schon enorm, das war ein echter "Wow"-Effekt. Den Effekt hatte ich bei GSync bisher nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

Achte halt drauf, das flimmerei, flickerfree usw dabei steht.


----------



## Dean76 (28. August 2016)

Ich glaube, das stand sogar drauf. Auf solche Versprechen verlasse ich mich nicht mehr. Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

Lässt sich ja im Prinzip auch ganz einfach testen.


----------



## Dean76 (28. August 2016)

Richtig. Wenn die Augen nach 30 Minuten tränen weiß man Bescheid.


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2016)

Oder hälst halt die Kamera drauf und deine Augen brauchen sich das garnicht erst antun.


----------

